# Water pump change



## MaxingOut (May 29, 2005)

Can somebody tell me how difficult, or how much time, it is to change the water pump on a 1993 Maxima?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Depends on how good you are. It would take a smart but unskilled person 5 or more hours, or a very skilled person one hour, maybe even less.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

one hour? only with the engine out!
it takes an hour just to rip off all the stuff that's in the way.

and which model do you have? SE or GXE? they have different engines. If you have a GXE, then you should just replace the timing belt while you're in there. Plan about 6 hours for it.

if you have an SE, you have it easier, but getting the water pump out is still a PITA due to there being not much clearance against the frame rail. usually I will unbolt the tranny mounts and tilt the engine sideways a bit for more clearance to remove the pump. Plan 3-4 hours minimum for it for your first time. I've done five of them and it still takes me two hours.


----------



## MaxingOut (May 29, 2005)

I have a GXE and it definitely looks cramped in there. Looks like my best bet is to take it to the mechanic and let him do it. With my luck I would do something wrong!!!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yeah, you gotta pull the timing belt to get to it. not a lot of fun if it's your first time. it takes me about 4 hours to do start to finish, and I've done it half a dozen times.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> yeah, you gotta pull the timing belt to get to it. not a lot of fun if it's your first time. it takes me about 4 hours to do start to finish, and I've done it half a dozen times.


took me 30 min. to change it with the motor out and u know we went through this a while back Matt about takin' off the t.belt to take off the pump. i didn't have to remove my t.belt to remove my pump at all. and changin' the pump while the motor is still in the car is a PITA and took me about 4 hours as well.


----------

